# Ever deal w/ Sign Warehouse?



## Kat B (Mar 12, 2007)

Has anyone ever dealt with Sign Warehouse? 
I talked to their sales person 5 times before deciding on them. Now I'm being flipped around like coin in a kick-off.

I ordered a vinyl cutter (Enduracut) and was promised a DVD on graphic designing/editing and cutter instructions, because I've never owned or operated a cutter before. They sent the cutter, vinyl and software, but no instructional DVD. Three weeks later and they have managed to mess-up on every call and question since. BTW - Still no instructional on designing or operation.

I've never owned a cutter and I'm mad as heck cause I've spent $850 and don't know how to run the d*mn thing. I ask about manuals and I'm told the machine is so new, they don't have manuals for it yet.  

I'm wondering if I'm the only one who's experienced this.

Venting in Chicago,
Kat


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear you're having a bad experience.

These threads might help you out until you can get a manual:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t10363.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t9893.html


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi kat, I had bad experiences with Sign warehouse too. They are great taking your $, but not on giving service. I will never deal with them again. .... JB


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

I ordered some vinyl samples from them... and received without issues... 

I did not order any equipment. So, I cannot comment on that part of their operation


----------



## Greg Hamrick (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow...I never have had anything go wrong when dealing with them. Maybe it's a fluke, but they always have come thur.
Sorry to hear about it. 


.


----------



## johnscustomvinyl (Feb 8, 2007)

I got my cutter from them and had issues setting it up and the tech support walked me right through it. Never had any problems they even call me when they have specials on the vinyl I use. Sorry to hear you have had issues may be you are just getting through to the wrong person I have noticed this at many company's it seems like all companies have great people working for them and then other people that don't know nothing. So may be try to call them again? What problems are you having maybe some one here can help you or another good resource is Signforums.com - Home hope this helps!
John


----------



## Kat B (Mar 12, 2007)

John,

I'm a face and body artist and I use stencils for our airbrush, Henna, Jagua, Crystal & Glitter tattoos. 
My husband is the head of a rowing team and they wanted a more economical way to print their regatta shirts. 
Enter the vinyl cutter.

I need it for the negative (weeding/background) area of sign vinyl to create what I need. 
Hubby will use it the "normal" way.
I've never operated (much less owned) a cutter before. I've never done graphic design before. This was all told to the saleswomen at SW, REPEATEDLY. I told her I did *NOT* want to make signs. I talked to her 5 times, stressing the importance of getting a video or step-by-step manual so I could learn how to use the software and machine properly. 

I received the machine, banner material (remember the part about not doing signs?), vinyl, transfer tape, vinyl holder & software. The designing software didn't contain the auto trace feature I needed (I told her 5 times that I needed to input scanned designs.), but it did contain car pinstriping designs (??), clipart for signs (Grrrrrr), fonts for signs (teethgrinding) and an instructional DVD on how to make signs (insert nasty words here). 
I called tech support and they helped me get the proper software update. They then transferred me to saleswoman and she said, "Oh they must have changed that and not told me!" (Yeah right.) Saleswoman says instructional DVD is on it's way. 

One week later, no DVD. I call and find out nothing's been sent out. I ask for sales manager. Same saleswoman calls me and asks what the problem is. I tell her. "Oh, that must have been lost. I'll put it in again." says she. (To this date, still no DVD.)

Last week I get a call from SW customer service asking if I need more supplies. (ROLOL) I tell story. A supervisor is called and asks what the problem is. I tell story. He tells me they're going to a meeting and he'll call me back in 20 minutes. 5 hours later he calls back, but by then I'm at an appointment and can't answer phone. Haven't heard from anyone since. 

So I e-mailed dippy saleswoman this morning and told her to pick-up her d*mn machine. I'm soooo disappointed. I wish there was a workshop or something nearby to learn how to design and operate the product. 
I really need a cutter for my business. We're expanding our staff and I need to recut 100's of designs. I also want to save my designs digitally in case of theft and damage/lose. I do custom/promotional work and need to duplicate logos accurately and change dimensions. I'd rather do this on a computer then manually.

The rowing regatta is the beginning of May and we need to start on the shirt designs for the 500+ t-shirts the Juniors are going to be selling. AARRGHHHH!

(sorry)

Any thoughts? (Besides a sharp razor? LOL)

Kat B.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

The sign making DVD should have shown you how to use the cutter. It is no different for what you are doing than it is for making a sign


----------



## Kat B (Mar 12, 2007)

That's just the problem. The DVD does NOT cover the machine. 
It's about weeding, lining-up, prepping and surface application for sign making. It's about everything AFTER the design's been cut out.

Nothing about HOW to cut it out.

Kat B.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Any thoughts? (Besides a sharp razor? LOL)


Give Josh at Imprintables Warehouse a call. I got my Roland GX24 cutter through them, and they offer training and after sales support for their machines.

I had never used a cutter or heat press before, and although I didn't use their training (I should have, my setup would have went faster), I was able to muck my way through the setup of the cutter using the provided instructions and software.


----------



## mbteach (Feb 17, 2007)

We bought in March and our having the same problem.!!


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

When I was looking to buy a hybrid printer I almost went through 
Signwarehouse since they were demonstrating it at a trade show. Luckily I asked about support and they just flat out told me that they don't do support, you have to get that from the manufacturer. Obviously they didn't make that sale Once I got the system, I realized that they didn't know how to use it properly anyway.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm not happy with their support, either, but at least they gave me Graphtec's phone number! 

I've only needed to call once.


----------



## candimantint (Jul 11, 2007)

what material would you use for the stencils for tattoos. i use my machine in a similar way sometimes. most of the time when u get a cutter plotter u get a basic sign program and u need to go and invest more money into a good program that can for instance auto trace. or let u import different vector graphics. it took me 6 months of playing around up late at night before i knew how to work my machine. i have not dealt with signwharehouse except for materials but im sorry to hear that.


----------



## mbteach (Feb 17, 2007)

I used white vinyl for t shirts for a soccer team


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

I was going to buy blank license plates from them, it was $6.50 for 10 of those and when it came to shipping it was $20.95!!! that sucks


----------



## Kat B (Mar 12, 2007)

I use any vinyl EXCEPT for white. (Due to the white background making it difficult to see the design.) I do graphics and only graphics, with fine detail. After watching the Flexsign DVD's Sign Warehouse sent me I've finally gotten a few things worked-out. (Still can't figure out how to cut and mirror an image, so it's semetrical.)
I don't appreciate the tactics used by Sign Warehouse. When I told them of the salespersons promises ("so easy to use, anyone can do it....") they said there was nothing they could do and the only way they'd take a return is if the machine is faulty. 

In other words, slick sales tactics and a "no returns" policy. Nice.

Kat B.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

If you have the VE LXi software from SW, PM me and I'll help you out with it.


----------



## mbteach (Feb 17, 2007)

Well our cutter from Sign Warehouse just broke!! The belt snapped, I have been saying all along the endura cutter was defected. Now since we have had it since March we are over our 90 day warranty. What a rip off.

I am calling Josh and getting the Roland. I met his uncle at the show this weekend.

MB


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Now I know how the company really operates. Sell the product and do not back it up.

I bought a Graphtec vinyl cutter from them. First I emailed about having problems setting it up. A customer rep replied and said she had passed my question to a tech support. I got a call from the tech support but since I was not around and not able to answer the phone she left a message in my answering machine. When I returned the call the operator insisted that I should be in their case number cue before I can talk to the tech support in spite of my telling her that I am returning the call from miss so and so. Then the operator said the tech support will contact me at his/her leisure time. That puts me in a vicious circle, arrrgh!!! major aggravation. To this day the vinyl cutter is still sitting idle.

Another time one of their salesman left a message in my answering machine. When I called and talked to him the guy can't remember calling me. When I asked him about some of the items that are in their catalog the guy did not have a clue about what products they are selling.

Have not called the company ever since.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Luis,

I'm sorry to hear about the problems you're having. 

Graphtec's support number is 888-318-3247. Give them a call. They're ultra-friendly.

We had a little trouble setting up ours, too, but at least I got straight through to support at Sign Warehouse. At first they told us to call Corel (about a Graphtec plotter?!?), but then they gave me Graphtec's number.

Also, if you'd like, you can PM me about the troubles you're having and I can run you through what we did.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

P.S. We KNEW Sign Warehouse's support sucked, but we also KNEW we were buying an awesome cutter and we got a GREAT price on it!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Chani said:


> P.S. We KNEW Sign Warehouse's support sucked, but we also KNEW we were buying an awesome cutter and we got a GREAT price on it!


Hi Chani,

First off I researched at least I did my homework before I bought my cutter. I even emailed Graphtec for an information regarding optic registration. The Graphtec people assured me that model C3000-40 has as built in period!! not even an option. So I tried to confirm that with signwarehouse. I emailed 2 or 3 times and not a single reply. That should have been a clue. However, the company is very good about sending out weekly sale flyer. When I saw the sale on C3000-40 I jumped right into it and placed an order without considering any consequences that may arise.

I know it is not signwarehouse's fault that the unit does not with optic registration but at least they could have replied and told me that the unit does not have it. Now that I have the unit I need at least a way to contour cut an image without optic registration. That is why I was trying to get some tech support advice from them. Another thing is what material I need as carrier to hold and cut a transfer paper. The salesman I talked to did not have a clue of what I am talking about. 

That is why I seldom buy expensive equipment through mail order.

Incidentally, the unit requires Adobe Illustrator if the software bundle was not included with package. I tried Signtools3 Corel plugin but I can't seem to get it to work. What software are you using? I have Corel X3 and I have been trying to use it to at least plot with my cutter. Not sure if I want to cut with it and ruin something.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

If you get a good price and don't need customer spport then they are a good value, but if you need help then buy some where else.... JB


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

COEDS said:


> If you get a good price and don't need customer spport then they are a good value, but if you need help then buy some where else.... JB


I agree. We were confident in Mark's abilities to get us going with all his experience. We were right except for one minor glitch, but we got that taken care of.

If you've never worked with a plotter before, it's prolly best to find one somewhere else. There are other places that sell the Graphtec, or you could buy the Roland and get support here.

I'll still recommend a Graphtec to anyone, just not Sign Warehouse.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

lnfortun said:


> Hi Chani,
> 
> [snip]
> 
> What software are you using? I have Corel X3 and I have been trying to use it to at least plot with my cutter. Not sure if I want to cut with it and ruin something.


We use X3, too, but we bought the CE5000-60, and it came with the newest version of Cutting Master and Robo Master-Pro. You might be able to get that to work with your machine. Go to Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutter, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquistion platforms in the support/downloads section, or you could call them to find out if it would work for you. The CE3000 was listed in our cutter's driver list when we installed it.


----------



## Mistyp73 (Feb 11, 2008)

BEWARE!! I have been back and forth with those clowns for 3 months and decided to move forward on purchasing. This is what happens.. They will take your credit card number and tell you that a form needs to be initialed and signed which is an ACCEPTANCE AGREEMENT. READ THE AGREEMENT carefully. It's one sided for them and it's similar to buying USED equipment. They must have been in a lawsuit because an attorney drew it up and it's 100% for them. They don't give you anything regarding warranties or etc. It just states you get a warranty. On top of everything, they nickel and dime you for this and that and YES.. you will get your equipment at your door with a THANK YOU card and no support. BETTER FIGURE IT OUT... The sales people are very uneducated about their products. They will hold authorization on your credit cards where you can't buy equipment immediately and WILL NOT respond to emails about releasing the authorization. If the equipment is delivered to your door and it's crushed, you have to get a number to send it back or they won't take it AND once they do get it back, they have 30 days to get a new one back out to you AFTER they receive the product. Don't forget that they will only receive their items back in new condition, original box with accessories. If it's damaged, SORRY!!! You could be waiting a month and half IF you convince them to take it back and they decide at their DISCRETION (per agreement) if they will send another product. IT'S very vague and can be interpreted several ways which is great for them and bad for you!!!


----------



## Kat B (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah, they stink.................And it gets worse.

I was going around and around with them on support, parts their salesperson added that I didn't need, wrong color vinyl, missing instructional CD, etc. I finally told my credit card company that SW didn't adhere to the sales contract, so they reversed the charge and held the charge authorization till everything was done to my satisfaction. 
Long story short: SW finally took back the "extras", sent the CD's and replaced the vinyl. I cleared the charge and they got their money.

When I paid for the cutter I thought everything was fine, till I called for support. I was switched to someone who said my account needed to be paid in full before they could answer any questions. I asked her what they meant. (You're gonna love this!) Because they took so long to correct the problems (45 days) they sent my account to collections to get their money. They said I had to pay for the collection fee. I told them the payment was made in full. They said it took too long. I said that was because they wouldn't take back equipment I didn't order, some CD's were missing and the vinyl was incorrect. They didn't care. 

So now I'd have to pay $147 to ask them any questions about the cutter or software.
Now, does THAT stink or what?

Kat B


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

wow...i was considering to buy a roland rotary engraver from Sign Warehouse...

their price is about $ 2200, and the local supplier over here wants $ 5082 for the EGX-20 model.

i'll reconsider...do you know any good supplier for this type of machine? thanks


----------



## Mistyp73 (Feb 11, 2008)

SIGN WAREHOUSE IS owned by 2 siblings...... Mo and Ron. When you are ready to buy, talk to 2 of your friends. Pat and Ben.. Ben your knees and Pat your feet and start walking!

REMEMBER THIS... They have to entice people with something.. Free software, cheap equipment and etc.. How are you going to learn this software without help?? THERE IS NO SUPPORT. THEY SAY TECH SUPPORT BUT... their support is this... SUPPORT WITH PROBLEMS AND NOT FOR PROBLEMS!!!!

It took 3 months of due diligence on purchasing new equipment but I figured out this.. You get what you pay for! GO WITH SUPPORT AND GO WITH SOMEONE LOCAL. It may be higher but you will need help no matter how seasoned you are unless you are a repair man also... I loved this one. Mutoh offers a warranty. Since S/W private labels it, they charge you for the warranty for them to come to you. IF you don't buy the warranty, you have no warranty except for shipping the whole printer to Mutoh. (per S/W) They won't let you see your warranty papers you paid. How do you ever know it's truly 100% NO OUT OF POCKET FROM YOU WHEN THEY COME TO REPAIR?? I spoke with a Director yesterday and in the middle of this conversation, she stated she needs to go now. Oh.. I forgot.. you tried to call and salvage a deal at quitting time. I'm glad I didn't have their equipment and I had a job I needed help with. It was quitting time for her and she was outta there! BTW... THERE IS employees of S/W out here posting good stuff about themselves to cover up all the negativity. I called 40 sign shops all over Texas and 75% gave negativity about S/W. I'm soooo glad I didn't buy and want to save someone else before they do.. Check BBB.. they have many complaints. I guess we can check Rip Off Report and let the world know so someone else don't get taken advantage of.


----------



## Mistyp73 (Feb 11, 2008)

GET SOMEONE LOCAL... IT'S AN ABSOLUTE MUST. I promise.. If you go through S/W, your nightmare will become a reality!!! You are in the business to make money and not be hindered. They will hinder you without support and training or leave you hanging when you have BROKEN EQUIPMENT!!!
Go to the website of the manufacture and look for the resellers in your area and call. Shop and Shop/Research and Research


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

ok, thanks for the advice... ...this really sucks, i and my fiancee already decided that this is our next and more urgent equipment investment..

but thanks again, better to do some more research


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i bought my graphtec plotter from them - great price! - BUT i knew exactly what i wanted and how to set it up and go - it wasn't my first rodeo! also having heard of their shoddy shipping practices, i drove to texas and picked it up at their front door - they were shocked to say the least 

service and support is NOT in their vocabulary but if you know what you're buying and don't need their 'help' you can save a lot of money. but if you're looking for service - buy local!!


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

in fact, that was exactly our plan.
buy the engraver, save ~ $ 3000, put the machine to work, and if something bad happens (but we assume that would not be the case for at least 2 years, since it's agood engraver), buy the necesary spear parts from SW too(because of the great price) and ask some local roland distributor to repair it.
well...we'll think about it..


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

and we assumed that we'll figure out how to use the software, but we never imagined that we might not receive the manual


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

well......and be a little cautious about having your local roland tech repair using parts you didn't purchase from them. admittedly i have little experience with roland, only my elderly pc-600, what i _have_ had has been neither pleasant nor particularly helpful!

i don't know where you're located - but whatever you do....DON"T take or ship your equipment to the 'authorized roland repair' shop in the denver area!!! a friend there took hers in for a simple warranty repair which should have easily been accomplished by a non-tech person without hauling the thing in (they told her she HAD to bring it to them, they couldn't sell her the part) and when they finally called her to tell her it was done - weeks later! - they had stripped it of all re-saleable parts! and of course told her they weren't there when she brought it in.......

when i needed the printhead on mine replaced i called roland and was told that these people in denver were the ONLY authorized roland shop to work on my machine in the continental US (again, they would NOT sell me the part)....i found that to be a blatantly untrue statement - and started looking on my own! found another shop in the northeast that was not only an authorized roland service provider, but sold me the part i needed to get back up and running in time to finish a job!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Since you are talking about sign warehouse, maybe you can help with a question I have. I bought vinyl from them but no instructions for how long to heat or what it is on the rolls. I have called and left messages an nobody will call me back to tell me what I need to do. It is shiny on one side and it has a clear film on the other side. Which side goes up in the cutter and how long do you press it and at what temp? I hope it is okay to ask the question.

Thanks


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Chris,

Which vinyl did you buy from them? Which brand? It should say on your invoice if you don't remember.

On their site, under Shop Online, there's a Fabric Imprinting category. Look under Transfer Materials, look for the brand that you got, and click on it, the size you got, and the color you got (It shouldn't be that difficult!).

Under all of that, in the description of the media you bought it will tell you application instuctions. 

As for cutting, ALWAYS cut the side facing OUT on your roll. It's the matte side, not the shiny side.

Good luck!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Chani said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Which vinyl did you buy from them? Which brand? It should say on your invoice if you don't remember.
> 
> ...


I did not get anything saying what kind of vinyl I bought, that is why I called them and then they transferred me to someone and I left a message but nobody will call me back. Some of the clear part is pulling away from the matte side, so I still cut that side facing up? It's like 2 pieces so I was afraid to cut it like that.

Thanks again


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Their customer service is horrible. I try not to use them when I don't need to. 

Application instructions really do depend on which brand and type of vinyl you bought, so you really need that informaion. 

Yes, it's always the matte side that you cut. If it's peeling by itself, then it may be very old vinyl, and may not work as well for you.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I have heard so much negative stuff about sign warehouse its a wonder how they still do business, I see them on ebay all the time , strange that they are so sloppy about taking care of people.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm surprised someone hasn't sued them, to be honest.

If you look on their ebay listings, they tout their customer service (or at least imply it) as the best service in the business. You quickly learn otherwise once you buy your equipment and need any help at all.

I continue to get calls from them wanting me to buy more from them. They're great at contacting you when they want to sell you something, but if you need help with what you've already purchased from them, you're basically out of luck.

So, yeah, I'm surprised no one has sued them for false advertising.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

OK
I found out it is *
VideoFlex Extra—
I have cut it with the film side up, not shiny
I must be really stupid when it comes to this stuff because I do not know what I am doing wrong
It says to weed after cutting but the only thing that happens is the clear film peels away, I even tried to press it to see what would happen and the clear film sticks to the shirt but them you can pull it right off. I am trying to do a yellow vinyl but all I am getting is the clear film

Thanks
*


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Chris,

a couple of things...you're cutting with the correct side up, but one thing you need to do before you cut is to reverse (mirror) your design. Sorry, I didn't mention that before...

Then, once you have your design cut, remove any vinyl that's not actually part of your design from the clear backer. Leave your actual design on the backer.

Then, once you have your design weeded, leave it on the clear backer, place it on your shirt on your press (don't forget to pre-press your shirt for a few seconds to release any extra moisture!). Line it up so that the dull film side is against your shirt and the clear backer is facing up. If you cut your design in reverse, it will appear correct on your shirt. 

Then, when you press for the correct time at the correct temperature, you peel the clear backer off of your design. Check the instructions for your vinyl to see if you peel it immediately after you press or if you need to wait for it to cool first.

Do you have a teflon sheet? If not, get one. If so, lay your teflon sheet over your design again and repress your shirt to really get the vinyl into your fabric. 

And that's about it!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Sounds like to me if you are getting clear film that you are cutting the wrong side, what happens to the vinyl?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

For VideoFlex Extra:

Pre-heat your press to 320 F and press for 10-15 seconds. Peel your backer cold.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

One more thing maybe posts some pics of what you are doing so we can see


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

plan b said:


> Sounds like to me if you are getting clear film that you are cutting the wrong side, what happens to the vinyl?


Now that I re-read, you may be right, Roger.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Chani said:


> Now that I re-read, you may be right, Roger.


 
I am printing with the film side up, since they said the shiny side goes down.
When I press it the plastic sticks to the shirt but no vinyl (not sure if that makes since)
I am not heating the wrong side or the vinyl would have stuck to the platen

Hope that makes some sense
I am going to cut deeper and see if that is the problem


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

noooooooo don't cut deeper!! that's not the problem!!! :O

you cut the material on the dull side - then when it's weeded lay the dull side DOWN on the fabric!! press as chani said, let it cool then pull the clear backing away - the yellow material should then be adhered to the shirt!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

jberte said:


> noooooooo don't cut deeper!! that's not the problem!!! :O
> 
> you cut the material on the dull side - then when it's weeded lay the dull side DOWN on the fabric!! press as chani said, let it cool then pull the clear backing away - the yellow material should then be adhered to the shirt!


 
My problem is there are 2 plastics. One harder and one like saran wrap. I talked with someone at signwarehouse but they don't know either, they are reading off the instructions from the website and said they were not familiar with the product. I talked to a friend that uses polyflex from denver sign supply and he thinks the same as me that when I weed I need to take the saran wrap type off then I will be left with the other plastic.
I will try that when I go back to the shop. ran out of time today

Thanks to all that are trying to help, because sign warehouse sure isn't much help. Wish I had seen this thread before I ordered from them


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

plan b said:


> I have heard so much negative stuff about sign warehouse its a wonder how they still do business, I see them on ebay all the time , strange that they are so sloppy about taking care of people.


I must be the only person that has had great service from SW. We purchased the Enduracut machine, which came bundled with clip art (not very useful, better images elsewhere) rolls of vinyl (5) banner material, 4 other CD's with car things (flames, pin striping) and a CD version of instructions for set up. The software was upgraded from basic to expert and we only paid 1,200. We order all of our vinyl from them and perforated vinyl for truck/car windows. Never any problems. Order at 4.00pm and order is received the following morning. We did have an issue with the feeder feet for the vinyl but that was quickly taken care of and we were only down a couple of days. We did also have problems with some of their "cheep" vinyl that once it was weeded it would not stay on the plastic material. We complained and the rolls were replaced and other samples of were included in the replacement rolls.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm very happy and relieved that you've had a good experience with them. I really am. 

There are always exceptions to the rules, but so many people HAVE had problems that I'll never order another major piece of equipment from them again.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

martinwoods said:


> My problem is there are 2 plastics. One harder and one like saran wrap. I talked with someone at signwarehouse but they don't know either, they are reading off the instructions from the website and said they were not familiar with the product. I talked to a friend that uses polyflex from denver sign supply and he thinks the same as me that when I weed I need to take the saran wrap type off then I will be left with the other plastic.
> I will try that when I go back to the shop. ran out of time today
> 
> Thanks to all that are trying to help, because sign warehouse sure isn't much help. Wish I had seen this thread before I ordered from them


Continue to cut on the dull side, but remove the pink or clear liner from the dull side prior to cutting. 

Films designed to adhere to nylon often have a protective liner on the adhesive side.

This should be the case with the material that you are using. There are actually 3 layers - protective liner, actual film and mylar backing


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

And as always, Mr. Josh to the rescue. Remember guys always buy from people that know their business and are willing to help out.
cheers.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Continue to cut on the dull side, but remove the pink or clear liner from the dull side prior to cutting.
> 
> Films designed to adhere to nylon often have a protective liner on the adhesive side.
> 
> This should be the case with the material that you are using. There are actually 3 layers - protective liner, actual film and mylar backing


Thanks Josh
I will be buying everything from you from now on. I did get the roland there I guess I should get the vinyl there as well.
Do I remove the clear from the whole roll before cutting????
Does Imprintables still sell the blank coffee mugs for sublimation. I didn't see any on the site but I know I got them there before

Thanks again for all the answers to my questions


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi, Josh!

Do you sell rotary engravers? Roland Metaza, i believe they are called.
I did a quick searh on your site and found none.
if you don't, can you recommend me a serious dealer, please?
Thanks!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

martinwoods said:


> Thanks Josh
> I will be buying everything from you from now on. I did get the roland there I guess I should get the vinyl there as well.
> Do I remove the clear from the whole roll before cutting????
> Does Imprintables still sell the blank coffee mugs for sublimation. I didn't see any on the site but I know I got them there before
> ...


You could remove it from the entire roll, but most people will just remove what the intend to cut on that job. I usually load the roll and peel back about 1 yard or so before cutting.

This type of material is tougher to work with, we sell one just like it.

As far as mugs go, we actually discontinued them. We are out of the business of sublimation entirely at this point and are focused on cad-cutting and cad-printing equipment and materials.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

cmyk said:


> Hi, Josh!
> 
> Do you sell rotary engravers? Roland Metaza, i believe they are called.
> I did a quick searh on your site and found none.
> ...


I don't have too much experience with this type of equipment, but know The Paper Ranch to be knowledgable.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> You could remove it from the entire roll, but most people will just remove what the intend to cut on that job. I usually load the roll and peel back about 1 yard or so before cutting.
> 
> This type of material is tougher to work with, we sell one just like it.
> 
> As far as mugs go, we actually discontinued them. We are out of the business of sublimation entirely at this point and are focused on cad-cutting and cad-printing equipment and materials.


Thanks Josh
I am getting ready to try it again


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Kat B said:


> Has anyone ever dealt with Sign Warehouse?
> I talked to their sales person 5 times before deciding on them. Now I'm being flipped around like coin in a kick-off.
> 
> I ordered a vinyl cutter (Enduracut) and was promised a DVD on graphic designing/editing and cutter instructions, because I've never owned or operated a cutter before. They sent the cutter, vinyl and software, but no instructional DVD. Three weeks later and they have managed to mess-up on every call and question since. BTW - Still no instructional on designing or operation.
> ...


 
Seems to be the norm with SignWarehouse, from what I hear from our customers.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Good afternoon,
Well I did what Josh said and removed the clear film. That was fine. I have pressed 4 shirts and part of the word stays and part of it does not.
I am using a small word with 4 letters, 5 inches wide 3 inches high
I pre pressed for 4 seconds and then pressed for 15 seconds.
Signwarehouse said I bought it in Sept. Is the vinyl old or is it just crappy vinyl

Any ideas?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

martinwoods said:


> Good afternoon,
> Well I did what Josh said and removed the clear film. That was fine. I have pressed 4 shirts and part of the word stays and part of it does not.
> I am using a small word with 4 letters, 5 inches wide 3 inches high
> I pre pressed for 4 seconds and then pressed for 15 seconds.
> ...


Are you peeling it cold?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

martinwoods said:


> Good afternoon,
> Well I did what Josh said and removed the clear film. That was fine. I have pressed 4 shirts and part of the word stays and part of it does not.
> I am using a small word with 4 letters, 5 inches wide 3 inches high
> I pre pressed for 4 seconds and then pressed for 15 seconds.
> ...


 
Could be the pressure setting of your heat press unit. I was pressing transfers and some of them were not completely pressing to the garment, and come to find out it only had about 10lbs of force, when it should be at about 40. Adjusted the tension in my heat press, and things began sticking better.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Are you peeling it cold?


 
I am peeling cold


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm not sure what to tell you - it could be a number of things. What fabric are you applying to?

Here are our recommended instructions for our older style of nylon adhesion material that has a liner:

1) REMOVE - Remove the protective pink liner from the adhesive side of SPECTRA™ Cut Plus prior cutting.

2) PREHEAT - Preheat garment at a temperature of 320º F for 4 seconds to remove moisture and wrinkles.

3) APPLY - Apply SPECTRA™ Cut Plus designs to substrate for 2 - 4 seconds at a temperature of 320º F using LIGHT pressure.

4) PEEL - After garment has completely cooled, remove mylar backing from SPECTRA™ Cut Plus. PEEL COLD!

5) COVER - Cover the garment and SPECTRA™ Cut Plus with a Teflon sheet and heat press for an additional 10 seconds at temperature and pressure listed above. PEEL HOT!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I don't know it is really frustrating.
Signwarehouse just reads the instrucitons back to me from the website, which I can read myself. It just isn't sticking to the shirt. 100% cotton shirt


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

martinwoods said:


> I don't know it is really frustrating.
> Signwarehouse just reads the instrucitons back to me from the website, which I can read myself. It just isn't sticking to the shirt. 100% cotton shirt


The other problem might be that the shirt is cotton. Typically adhesives that are designed for nylons are designed to stick to the smooth surface and often have trouble sticking to the cotton fibers.

I would try a material that is designed for cotton or polyester.

Try Eco-Film, Thermoflex, Easy Weed, Thermofilm or Multicut. Any of these should perform to standard on a cotton tee.

I think it is time to cut your losses with that roll and seek a return.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

That is why I bought that material, because it says on their website and was also told by customer service that is worked well on 100% cotton

I am going to have to order something else, this customer is wanting a sample and I have nothing to give. Does anyone know who I could get a sample from in yellow for this customer. I hate to spend a bunch of money like I did on the last 6 rolls just to find out it doesn't work as stated.

Again thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Chris,

There are two places that I know of that sell by-the-foot. Bother Specialty Graphics Supply and our very own Roger (plan b) http://www.heatpressvinyl.com

I'm sorry you're having so much trouble with this vinyl and sign warehouse.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Okay
I applied more pressure. Got the shirt done. Looked and felt really good. Gave it to the customer to wash test. They called today to say the lettering cracked after being dried. Any ideas. I do not want to give them special washing instructions because they are used to being able to wash them however they choose.

What is a good vinyl for 100% cotton shirts. It is for the navy and they are wanting different sayings on the back. I have the brother and do all the gray shirts with that but I do not have white ink and cannot do navy blue shirts. Thought vinyl would be the way to go but not if they are not happy with the results.

some options please.


----------



## Air Pixel (Aug 14, 2007)

Glad to know this...I will be staying away from sign warehouse!


----------



## nativegraphics (May 18, 2007)

I bought my first cutter from Signwarehouse. It was shipped, I paid the entire amount of $2800.00. About 5 months later I get this invoice from Signwarehouse that states I owe them $2800.00! Freakin out I called signwarehouse who states I never paid them! Really freakin! good thing I made a copy of the cashiers check I gave the Fed EX driver. After a month of calls I find out the driver lost the check! Ok so the deal between signwarehouse and fedex comes to that's why fedex drivers are bonded. Signwarehouse tells me itz between them and fedex, I requested a letter from Signwarehouse stating my responsibility ended the minute I gave the fedex driver the cashiers check (The fedex driver did indicate on his little hand held puter he recieved my check) kwel everything ok right? NOOOOOOOOO Since 2002 I have been battling them even though I got this letter from them stating I paid them! Moral of the story... Never, Never, Never do business with GBC Signwarehouse!


----------



## dtp (Mar 31, 2008)

I would NEVER NEVER NEVER
EVER buy from SignWarehouse again
. In my opinion SignWarehouse sucks. And even if you plan to buy from them because they have good prices, but "won't need support"... Don't. You're rewarding them for their current and past actions. I made the same mistake and have paid for it for 3 years. Sign Warehouse does not support their products. They post a bunch of 800 numbers on their site and advertising materials, but they all (support) go straight to voicemail. Then 2-3 days later, someone, usually from the wrong department, calls you back and then tells you they can't help you. This is based on my past experience, and having read dozens, and maybe hundreds of similar posts in the past few years. Good Luck wherever you buy, as long as it's not Sign Warehouse.


----------



## george2 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have had great dealings with them...deal with Joey.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

george2 said:


> I have had great dealings with them...deal with Joey.


Your the first person, I ever heard that was happy with them . I'm glad for you,but they will never get my money again. ... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I ordered some magnets off them and when they arrived they was damaged, I thought oh no here we go I am going to have fun trying to get ahold of them (from everything I read on here) to replace them. To my surprise I called and they picked right up and I talked to customer service, they sent me out 2 new sets (which is how many I ordered orginally) and told me to keep the damaged ones. 

Their customer service that day was top notch.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> I ordered some magnets off them and when they arrived they was damaged, I thought oh no here we go I am going to have fun trying to get ahold of them (from everything I read on here) to replace them. To my surprise I called and they picked right up and I talked to customer service, they sent me out 2 new sets (which is how many I ordered orginally) and told me to keep the damaged ones.
> 
> Their customer service that day was top notch.


Glad to hear that,Their issues are with tech support . ....... JB


----------



## bc17 (Jul 1, 2007)

*NEVER BUY FROM SIGN WAREHOUSE!!* We have used them for 2 years because they are local (Texas). They are awful! Worst customer service EVER! They also sold us a Sawgrass DTG machine, would not answer us on issues we were having. When Sawgrass could not solve our issues, Sign Warehouse refused to take the machine back or even try to help us out, even though we were a pretty good customer. NO MORE, we will never purchase ANYTHING from then again. I could go into so many details, which I will not in order to keep this short. They are the worst and have no clue on how to service customers, and to be honest, they really don't care how we feel, they made that quite clear!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree they are awful, I tell everyone this. I'm still waiting on a call back from tech support. It has only been 19 months !!! I guess they are busy. I'm sure they will get back with me . ..... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I knew you'd comment on this last post JB  I just called their tech support to see if they still had you in their callback list and they told me you're still on the list to call back.  J/K 

I am sorry to hear alot of you have had problems with them, myself I have never had a problem with them. I've never bought any hardware off them and honestly never plan on it. Their customer support has always been good when I have had a problem with a order, but never had to deal with their tech support.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Well I know we have all had issues with vendors and we just have to choose who and who not to deal with. I know it is our choice.We are the ones who have to spend our money where we choose. .... JB


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Evening

Ok....sign warehouse has crap for customer service......anyone done some business with signs plus banners?

Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------



## buckcreek (Aug 13, 2007)

A couple of years ago I bought a vinyl cutter from signwarehouse. It was very frustrating trying to teach myself how to use it and I wasted a lot of vinyl in the process. I finally got where I could use it pretty good and then I saw the GX 24 at one of the trade shows. I was impressed because of the optic eye that would cut out your design after you printed it. I bought it from Stahls and they had someone come to show me how to use it once it arrived. I wish I had that kind of support when I bought the first one. I really like this cutter. It allows you to cut smaller pieces of vinyl and I don't waste much at all with it. The other one is currently collecting dust but the one good thing I can say about it is it's much heavier and since I'm going to do sandblasting I will probably use it to cut out the mask. I didn't get much support from SW on my cutter either. They had me disassemble a part of it to check a connection that wasn't the problem in the first place. It was just a problem with knowing how the control panel worked. I was not very happy about that.
Has anyone had a problem with vinyl coming off shirts? It seems it only happens on pink shirts using black vinyl. I haven't had the problem on any other color shirts so far.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Joan your not alone . The SW customer and tech service is horrible. Thye are ready to take your money and not help outat all. I want everyone to know earlier in thisthread the V.P.of marketing made a post and left his phone number. I called and left 5 messages in a 3 week period and he failed to call me back. I guess the non customer service must start at the top. I just wish they cared about their customers. Thye have decent prices and maybe thats how they do it, by not having customer support. They want your money, but no service . .... JB


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

C'mon JB, don't hold back, tell us what you really think 

I bought some sign vinyl from them, so far so good. Didn't care for the almost a week it took to get here... I'm guessing those big carrier pigeons were really tired flying from TX to NJ by the time they got here. Then again, they might have been african swallows...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Yep I really try to be politically correct, but it's hard to be . ..... JB


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Cutting_Edge said:


> Evening
> 
> Ok....sign warehouse has crap for customer service......anyone done some business with signs plus banners?
> 
> ...


It's probably better to start a new topic with your new question about a different company.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

COEDS said:


> The SW customer and tech service is horrible.


Jerry, remind me to never doubt you again  

Placed an order Sunday night figuring it would ship Monday, I'd have it tomorrow.

As of tonight, still no tracking number. Called their customer-disservice number *10* times. 8 times I was transfered to the customer service department and promptly disconnected. 1 time I actually got a human being, she said hang on a sec and promptly disconnected me. Last time I was transfered to a voice mail box... I'd love to be a fly on the wall when they hear that message.

I guess it's hard to say something isn't very good when it doesn't exist....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tfalk said:


> Jerry, remind me to never doubt you again
> 
> Placed an order Sunday night figuring it would ship Monday, I'd have it tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Not trying to defend signwarehouse (I've never used them before, just read about them), but speaking as a business person, it was a holiday weekend. 

Ordering Sunday night and expecting it to ship Monday and have it 2 days later sounds like high expectations.

As for issues with trying to reach them by phone, it sounds like they dropped the ball there.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I hear you Rodney, but I don't think it's unreasonable to expect that something that is in stock would ship the same day when they walk in the door and the order is waiting for them. I got an email from a real person around noon Monday saying they had received the order and I would receive another email with shipping information. As of today, the silence is deafening... 

When I mentioned to the operator that I would most likely get disconnected since that had already happened numerous times, all I got was "Click". Yep, customer service at its finest.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tfalk said:


> I hear you Rodney, but I don't think it's unreasonable to expect that something that is in stock would ship the same day when they walk in the door and the order is waiting for them. I got an email from a real person around noon Monday saying they had received the order and I would receive another email with shipping information. As of today, the silence is deafening...
> 
> When I mentioned to the operator that I would most likely get disconnected since that had already happened numerous times, all I got was "Click". Yep, customer service at its finest.


sorry, you didn't mention that you got an email from them yesterday confirming your order. Did the email you receive say when they would be sending shipping information.

With the volume of orders they receive, it's possible that it may take longer than 1 business day to process it.

I've seen stores take 24-72 hours to process and order before shipping it out.


----------



## bc17 (Jul 1, 2007)

As I said before, I have been dealing with them for 4 years and they have TERRIBLE customer service and they just generally don't care. If I can help it, I won't buy from them (we are local to them) unless I have no choice. I bought a VERY expensive machine from them and when it had problems, they basically told us, too bad and that we needed to talk to the manufacturer, which we ended up doing and are receiving good service from them. SW would not respond to our issues and their lawyer actually told us to file a law suit if we felt we getting the shaft because he felt they had no responsibility for the issues, even though they sold us the machine (yes, we had to go through their legal department because customer service would not respond.)


----------



## azdesigns (May 11, 2009)

bc17 said:


> As I said before, I have been dealing with them for 4 years and they have TERRIBLE customer service and they just generally don't care. If I can help it, I won't buy from them (we are local to them) unless I have no choice. I bought a VERY expensive machine from them and when it had problems, they basically told us, too bad and that we needed to talk to the manufacturer, which we ended up doing and are receiving good service from them. SW would not respond to our issues and their lawyer actually told us to file a law suit if we felt we getting the shaft because he felt they had no responsibility for the issues, even though they sold us the machine (yes, we had to go through their legal department because customer service would not respond.)


You said you were dealing with the manufacturer, would you mind sharing that contact information for the manufacturer. I have not bought anything from signwarehouse and dont plan to. However, my situation is a little different I bought a used Lynx that was damaged during shiping to me and all I am looking to do is get some replacement parts. I would be thrilled to hear that there is someplace else to buy replacement parts from or that the lynx is comparable to another brand that might have needed parts? Any thoughts?


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

candimantint said:


> what material would you use for the stencils for tattoos. i use my machine in a similar way sometimes. most of the time when u get a cutter plotter u get a basic sign program and u need to go and invest more money into a good program that can for instance auto trace. or let u import different vector graphics. it took me 6 months of playing around up late at night before i knew how to work my machine. i have not dealt with signwharehouse except for materials but im sorry to hear that.


I was informed in this forum that the material to use is called frisket mask. Here is a link to a site that sells it. 
Frisket and masking films for airbrushing


----------



## outlawzescortz (Aug 7, 2009)

OK I know this is a old thread that I found but I am going Tuesday to buy a printer and cutter from Sign Warehouse, ($14,000.00 bucks worth) are they still as bad as this thread says? Should I back out and find someone else to deal with? I would appreciate any info on them. If you want to you can email me privately and let me know or post it here...Thanks


----------



## azdesigns (May 11, 2009)

Wow! Personally after reading all these posts and the little bit of contact that I have had with them on just trying to buy a couple of parts I would be hesitant. When investing my monies in my future I want to deal with people that can be there for me when I need them. You may be lucky and get good service and a flawless product and then again.... Anyway if I were you I would definatly do lots of homework before signing that check over. If spending that amount you should look into a Roland it seems to be the industries best. You should check with Imprintables and Stahls and get a feel for other companies policies and procedures as well as their customer service and training for the products they sell. I feel that when making that investment that company should be there for you before, during, and after the sell. Best of luck to you. Please let me know what kind you end up with and how well your doing with it. Happy cutting.


----------



## outlawzescortz (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes, I see what you are saying. I know I thought I did a lot of research on this company. I did a lot of searching on them and couldn't find nothing until I ran across this thread So now I am wondering if I need to back out of this. I went to the bank today and got the certified check to go there Tuesday and get it. I went Thursday and seen a demo of the two machines and it really fascinated me, but now I am worried. OK can anyone else tell me something about them? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

This really is a surprise to me. I have bought a cutter from them, and now a heat press, and never one problem. We have even had the cutter loose its communication with the computer on a Sunday, and have had them remote in and fix the problem with the dongle. All of our supplies for the cutter and press are from them also. We did (he is no longer there) deal with one person directly, but his replacement is as if there was never a change. We have even had the customer service manager call us to check on our satisfaction with their customer order department.


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

Steve,

What machine are you looking at getting??


----------



## outlawzescortz (Aug 7, 2009)

- 48" Mutoh-made PrismJET VJ Color Printer
- Speed Pak
- FlexiSIGN PRO Software
- 42" Q-100 Vinyl Express Q-Series Cutter w/ARMS Registration Mark Sensor 
Its the 48" GOLD II PACKAGE


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

I have not got that type of equipment, as I only do shirts etc... don't get into banners or signage. So not able to give a recommendation on that... but if you have been to the factory (as I did) and have selected the product in good belief (as I did) you should be good to go. How we deal with them is to ensure we get the name of the CSR who we have placed the order with (for supplies) and their email address for problems (which we have had none BTW) for follow-up if necessary. 
I have ordered their products for 5 years now, and have since turned it over to two other associates to place the orders... never a problem with them ordering it neither.

Now when we did pick up our equipment, we ensured every thing was there and the CSM name, phone number and email was included in the pick up.... maybe that helped from the get go???


----------



## azdesigns (May 11, 2009)

So Glad to hear a bit of positive information on this company. Looks like you have did your homework. Best of luck to you.


----------



## toomeycustoms (Dec 9, 2008)

I purchased a 24" Q60 from sign warehouse a couple of years ago. No problems at all. I was already familiar with setting up and using a vinyl cutter, so it was a pretty straight forward install. I made multiple purchases for supplies over the years, but I do all of them online. My only complaint is they don't offer free shipping.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

outlawzescortz said:


> Yes, I see what you are saying. I know I thought I did a lot of research on this company. I did a lot of searching on them and couldn't find nothing until I ran across this thread So now I am wondering if I need to back out of this. I went to the bank today and got the certified check to go there Tuesday and get it. I went Thursday and seen a demo of the two machines and it really fascinated me, but now I am worried. OK can anyone else tell me something about them? Thanks for the reply.


I am not a T-shirt producer yet, but I am a sign maker and a laser engraver. I belong to some other well known forums. I have never purchased anything from Sign Warehouse, mainly because of the negative comments I have read in other forums. I don't mean just mild ones either..some border on horror stories. I think if I were going to spend that much money, I would really do some serious research. Support for electronic products is very important and I'm sure there are companies out there that can give you the product and support required to keep you in business. It's hard enough to survive in this economy, without being shut down by poor product and/or service support.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I bought an Enduracut package from them about 3 years ago. It too was my first purchase, but my sales person (I have to dig up his name), was fabulous. We talked for hours at a time about the machine, the business, and he told me to call him when it came and he walked me through everything. The few issues I had were quickly resolved by Tech Support. Sorry you are having a bad time. I don't use my Enduracut any more because I moved on to a bigger machine. I might have some manuals or the DVD that I can give you. I'll check and send a PM.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Gail , that is the kind of service, and the way it should be,, 
I too when i got my last cutter, Was walked thru every step of the way to set up, It makes you feel good about making your purchase,, 
Once we have our machines set up,, we can take it from there,, sometimes,, lol
Sandy Jo


----------

